# Diploma of Technical Analysis from ATAA



## benn (17 August 2008)

Hi people,
Read about a guy in todays age who got a diploma of technical analysis from the ATAA (Australian Technical Analysts Association). 
So google tells me that finsia offers the subjects required to do this.
Has anyone done the course and can share opinions? i am interested in the markets but i have no TA skills at all, im young and want to invest for many years and feel this could be a good way to go


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



benn said:


> Hi people,
> Read about a guy in todays age who got a diploma of technical analysis from the ATAA (Australian Technical Analysts Association).
> So google tells me that finsia offers the subjects required to do this.
> Has anyone done the course and can share opinions? i am interested in the markets but i have no TA skills at all, im young and want to invest for many years and feel this could be a good way to go




After reading your post i checked out the website, with a view to eventually joining. This came up in a newsletter dated August 2008.

"Kaplan’s decision to drop subject E171 from their curriculum remains
unresolved."

So...

"the ATAA Diploma of Technical Analysis will not be available to
members until this matter is resolved. We are continuing to explore alternatives, and we are hopeful a solution
will be found in the coming months."

Bugger...something that i would be interested in one day too.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*

Did mine in the late 90s as part of the Securities Institute.

Basic technical analysis 101.
Will give you a grounding in T/A but very basic.
I think it worth doing for newbies.
But if you think you'll be able to jump straight
into profitable trading you'll have a rude suprise.


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



tech/a said:


> Did mine in the late 90s as part of the Securities Institute.
> 
> Basic technical analysis 101.
> Will give you a grounding in T/A but very basic.
> ...




Tech, are you member of the ATAA and if so is it a worth while expense?

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



tech/a said:


> Did mine in the late 90s as part of the Securities Institute.
> 
> Basic technical analysis 101.
> Will give you a grounding in T/A but very basic.
> ...






CanOz said:


> Tech, are you member of the ATAA and if so is it a worth while expense?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




I did the Diploma through the SI/ATAA in the nineties too.

Its worth it to give you discipline in learning ta and gets you started along the road.

I'd agree with tech that its a beginning only.

I enjoyed my time as a member of ataa. They had a great library and their meetings were instructive when I could get to them.

gg


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



tech/a said:


> Did mine in the late 90s as part of the Securities Institute.
> 
> Basic technical analysis 101.
> Will give you a grounding in T/A but very basic.
> ...




Tech,

What does it not provide that is required to be a profitable trader?


----------



## benn (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*

ah okay. im not in a huge rush to do it as i saw each unit is $1200 but thought it would be good. i'd be interested in courses like that that dont push a product and are pure theory and no hidden agendas. i have assumed you get some sort of instructional cd if you join with a cfd provider but im not sure how useful that would be. If there's any other courses out there could you let me know pls. i would prefer coursework/structured learning as opposed to borrowing a book from the library to read
cheers
ben


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



CanOz said:


> Tech, are you member of the ATAA and if so is it a worth while expense?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




Adelaides ATAA in the time I was a member,had some really good contributors. However like all clubs it had the workers and the hangers.
In the end I just recieved their newsletters and went along as a guest to see anyone I thought worthwhile.
ASF and other forums can be very similar to a Club--Like ATAA without the guest speakers.Good moderation has put ASF up there with the best,as have the quality of some of the posters who have hung around.Unfortunately a lot of priceless info gets tangled up in threads,lost unless you actually see it and copy it of which brings me to the next question-------



jersey10 said:


> Tech,
> 
> What does it not provide that is required to be a profitable trader?




*APPLICATION*
Without the ability to apply knowledge having that knowledge is pretty useless. This is the greatest challenge I feel for any analysts,be it technical/fundamental/system/systematic or discretionary in nature.

The combination of those pieces of analysis *YOU* deem as useful.
We are all different and what I think is useful may well be seen by others as useless.
Our application of what we retain as knowledge will set us apart from those who simply have knowledge of an idea or theory.


----------



## motorway (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



benn said:


> ah okay. im not in a huge rush to do it as i saw each unit is $1200 but thought it would be good. *i'd be interested in courses like that that dont push a product and are pure theory and no hidden agendas.* i have assumed you get some sort of instructional cd if you join with a cfd provider but im not sure how useful that would be. *If there's any other courses out there could you let me know pls.* i would prefer coursework/structured learning as opposed to borrowing a book from the library to readcheers
> ben





In purely an answer to your questions 

http://www.wyckoffstockmarketinstitute.com/course.htm

motorway


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I did the Diploma through the SI/ATAA in the nineties too.
> 
> Its worth it to give you discipline in learning ta and gets you started along the road.
> 
> ...




I think thats a great point GG, i'm looking for something to challenge me to learn more in a disciplined manner, and i think going for a qualification someday would be the go.

I think i might join the CSTA, the site is a bit more E-friendly and after all no matter where i live I'll always be a Canuck. Oh, and its cheaper.

The resource area is what I'm mainly interested in, then i can use the affiliation for the course too. 

Thanks for that GG, any reason why you are still not a member?

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



motorway said:


> In purely an answer to your questions
> 
> http://www.wyckoffstockmarketinstitute.com/course.htm
> 
> motorway




This would be a great course to do as well, even if its not professionally recognized. Not a bad price either.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*

*motorway*.

Reading the info on the course its *"seems"* as if this could be just a lead in to further courses. First you get the basics and then if you really want the nitty gritty you just have to do the next course.

Is this the case or is it a one of fully presented course in its entirity?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



CanOz said:


> I think thats a great point GG, i'm looking for something to challenge me to learn more in a disciplined manner, and i think going for a qualification someday would be the go.
> 
> I think i might join the CSTA, the site is a bit more E-friendly and after all no matter where i live I'll always be a Canuck. Oh, and its cheaper.
> 
> ...




I just moved on , no particular reason, living in north Queensland I couldn't access meetings, and I'd exhausted the library resources, which were priceless really. I'm unsure if they still lend out videos and cds. 

gg


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



motorway said:


> In purely an answer to your questions
> 
> http://www.wyckoffstockmarketinstitute.com/course.htm
> 
> motorway




Off-topic, but I read the other day Paul Rotter uses P&F charts.

Interesting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*

another reason for joining ATAA was Colin Nicholson.

I'm unsure if he is still involved. He initially was the moving force in getting a diploma course set up through the SIA. He is a nice guy, interested in teaching and saving people from funnymetalism.

His website is 

www.bwts.com.au/

gg


----------



## motorway (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*



tech/a said:


> *motorway*.
> 
> Reading the info on the course its *"seems"* as if this could be just a lead in to further courses. First you get the basics and then if you really want the nitty gritty you just have to do the next course.
> 
> Is this the case or is it a one of fully presented course in its entirity?




It is a complete Course

Made up of those  five units..

There are some other lecture series
that are available as well..
various instructors through the years
who have been involved with  SMI..

Just application through time of the course principles

But the course itself is Complete course..

Compare the cost
to what you can spend on books

( some good ,some not so good, some with a few good points etc )

and you could easily spend a lot more and not get
this sort of material (IMO  )


I have no connection with SMI 




Anyone wants some comprehensive 
outline of the course can
PM me an email address


motorway


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Diploma of Techinical Analysis from ATAA*

I found the ATAA particularly welcoming as a body. I went to an agm and had drinks with Colin Nicholson and Dawn Bolton-Smith, the latter appears in Your Trading Edge. I also met quite a few high fliers in the noughtie nineties at ATAA meetings, two of whom from my reading should have ended up in gaol. I must hasten to add that the chaste Colin and Dawn were without this conumbration.  So there are all types to meet, and this adds to the fun. Its a good organisation to be a member of, excuse the split infinitive.

gg


----------

